# Advice on Buying another 1DX or 300mm IS USM II ?



## CAP (Jun 9, 2014)

Hello,

I am getting ready to purchase some new equipment and i cant quite make up my mind.  So i figured i would ask the community here.

Currently I have a Several Canon body's and many lens but i am in the need to purchase some thing new or get a additional Body witch could also help and i am stuck on deciding. 

My current 1dx is quite beat up and is starting to age i put quite a bit of abuse on my bodies trekking through Everglades and Plus siting out in direct sunlight puts a hurting on your bodies. Way over rated heat by canon but they still keep kicking.  

A New *EOS-1DX* or a New *EF 300mm f/2.8L IS USM II *
To help give you a better a idea my equipment list is below pulled it from the Canon CPS site. 


CamerasPRODUCT NAMESERIAL #POINTS/CINEMAEOS 5D Mark III Body7EOS 5D Mark III Body7EOS-1DX8EOS 7D Body5LensesPRODUCT NAMESERIAL #POINTS/CINEMAEF 600mm f/4L IS USM10EF 300mm f/2.8L IS USM7EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM II5EF-S 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6 IS2EF 16-35 2.8L USM4AccessoriesPRODUCT NAMESERIAL #POINTS/CINEMASpeedlite 600EX-RT3Speedlite 600EX-RT3Extender EF 2X III1Speedlite 600EX-RT3

Plus several other Extenders and and my older bodies 2x EOS 1D Mark III and 1x EOS 1D Mark IV. and some off brand lens and such but no need to go in to that.,

Ok thank you


----------



## CAP (Jun 11, 2014)

Mmmm no reply's yet 

BUMP TIME


----------



## Overread (Jun 11, 2014)

Eh its impossible to really say - in one case you're replacing something like for like and in the other getting an upgrade, but at you're already using high end glass its a marginal rather than night and day upgrade. 

I think this is one call you're going to have to make on your own.


----------

